# Zugangsdaten bei POST-Method



## xrax (7. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende funktionierenden Code:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title></title>
<meta name="author" content="rai">
<meta name="editor" content="html-editor phase 5">
</head>
<body text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
   <form action="http://85.100.100.100:8080/ssw_api/Communicator?username=foo&password=bar&action=Irgendwas"
enctype="multipart/form-data" method="post">

<p>
Please specify a XML-file:<br>
<input type="file" name="datafile.xml" size="40">
</p>
<div>
<input type="submit" value="Send">
</div>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

Es wird das angegeben File mit den LogIn-Daten versendet

Nun möchte ich das die Variablen name,password und action in einem Textfield eingegeben werden können.

Mein Versuch:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title></title>
<meta name="author" content="rai">
<meta name="editor" content="html-editor phase 5">
</head>
<body text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
   <form action="http://85.100.100.100:8080/ssw_api/Communicator" enctype="multipart/form-data" method="post">
     <p>Name:<br><input name="username" type="text" size="30" maxlength="30"></p>
    <p>Passwort:<br><input name="password" type="text" size="30" maxlength="40"></p>
    <p>Call:<br><input name="action" type="text" size="30" maxlength="40"></p>
<p>
Please specify a XML-file:<br>
<input type="file" name="datafile.xml" size="40">
</p>
<div>
<input type="submit" value="Send">
</div>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

Nun hängt er aber die LogIn-Daten (wohl wegen method="post") nicht an die URL und somit funktioniert das nicht.
Wie bekomme ich nun die LogIn-Daten an die URL ? Oder,- was mache ich falsch ?

Beste Grüße
xrax


----------



## Bratkartoffel (7. November 2013)

Hi,

die müsstest du über ein onsubmit="" per Javascript an die Form-Action hängen.

Grüße,
BK


----------

